# Redoing small pantry



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I recently replaced a 50 gallon hot water tank that was in my pantry with a tankless that is now under my house. Since I have freed up so much space in my small pantry I want to redo it to make it more functional. The space is 69" wide and 24" deep. I've seen pictures online where people screw pieces of 1x stripping all the way across the back wall and then level pieces on the side walls with shelving boards resting on them on all 3 sides. Is that practical? Seems like the middle of the shelves would bow with the weight of cans and what not on them.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

You need some support in the middle front of the shelves. That's pretty wide. If you were going to fasten the shelves down to your wall cleats, you could notch the front of each shelf in the middle to fit a vertical piece of 1 X 2. Just do it before you fasten everything down. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

nikeman said:


> I recently replaced a 50 gallon hot water tank that was in my pantry with a tankless that is now under my house. Since I have freed up so much space in my small pantry I want to redo it to make it more functional. The space is 69" wide and 24" deep. I've seen pictures online where people screw pieces of 1x stripping all the way across the back wall and then level pieces on the side walls with shelving boards resting on them on all 3 sides. Is that practical? Seems like the middle of the shelves would bow with the weight of cans and what not on them.


Check out HOUZZ.com. Search for Kitchen Pantry Ideas. There should be something similar to the size of your pantry that you can duplicate.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I just checked that site out and found what I'd like to do. I just have no idea where to get the shelving material they use. It looks to have several holes to be adjustable in size for width and height of each section.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

menards has all kinds of that stuff.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

No Menard around me. I think you were the one who told me to check there for something else before and the closest one was hours away.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I have home depot and lowes. Is there a special name for the stuff? Maybe I can find it at the box stores.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i don't much go to either. but i would highly suprised that eiher doesn't have it.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

That is melamine shelving.. In Home Depot you might find it in 2 places.. One would be over by the plywood and the other would be where they have a whole bunch of shelf material like wire shelves, shelf brackets, etc... 

You should find what you want over by the plywood.. 

I used it for my pantry...


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

How did you support the ends away from the walls? My goal is to make sections to separate types of food and also maybe a drawer for spices and cubbies for baking sheet/pizza pan. I'd like enough room up top for large pots and pans also since cabinet space is limited in my house.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

They sell side panels with holes to put shelf pegs in to support the shelves and they sell the pegs and shelves..

For your width I would put one side panel on both ends and probably one in the middle.. The side panels at Home Depot may only have holes for the pegs on one side.. I don't remember.. But check it out when u are there.. You could put two side panels back to back in the middle.. It really depends on how easy you want this to be and how much you just want it to function vs how pretty you need it to be.. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Melamine-W...l-0-75-in-x-15-75-in-x-97-in-371693/202089062


http://m.homedepot.com/p/1-2-in-White-Shelf-Peg-12-Pack-9501040/202084536


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

How to you mount the center board to the wall?


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Just me talking and again if you are just looking for it to be easy.. get yourself some 90 degree brackets and some drywall anchors... attach brackets to wall and side panels towards the top.. you will never see it if you put them right above one of the top shelves.. if you want to be extra careful.. put multiple brackets in.. on each side of the panel..


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I just looked at the picture again and noticed the vertical separator boards go all the way to the floor which explains a lot.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Yup.. The 90 degree brackets are to avoid any concern about the thing tipping over on you... Unlikely but it's easy to do and better have it and not need it than the reverse


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Anywhere online give free plans if I supply the measurements? My pantry is a little more complicated than most I assume. The right side wall is not 90 degrees. Back corner corner to corner is 67.5" and the front corner to corner is 69". Depth is still 24" and height is 8 feet. 

I want space on top for large pots and crockpot. Then I want a cubby big enough for 3 cereal boxes, large shelf section for can food, small shelf section for dog treats, fairly large spot on the floor for the dog food container. The rest can be shelving for everything else.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

What tools do you have? Table saw, miter saw...

Actual pictures of the pantry would help.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a miter saw, table saw, and a jigsaw.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Just fixed a huge hole in the wall from me relocating the main water line.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I think that is doable. My suggestion would be to build three individual cabinets (sorta like the picture you found on the internet).

You would slide one in and to the left. Slide in the second one and to the right. Then insert the third one. If the calculations are right, you might have an inch extra. Then you would clamp and screw all three together and attach them to the wall.

Here is an overview of a remodel a friend was doing in his dining room. That is how his cabinets were built. After a little trimming, everything would look like a single unit.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

OK, here is a teaser.

Three individual cabinets 22 inches Wide x 80 inches High. With the odd shaped room, you would need to add a filler strip on each side to close it in if desired. Or stick a broom in there! :surprise::biggrin2:

Shelves are 12 inches deep.

Shelf pin holes would be up to you. Or you could buy some metal track made for shelf pins. That would be the easiest. That way you could either rout a shallow dado for the track to fit in or use a dado blade on the table saw.

Note: My pantry is very similar, just 36 inches wide, so I have been in there measuring. :devil3: It might be hard to get a gumbo pot up on to the top of the shelving. Smaller stuff wouldn't be any problem. Also your door opening is probably 80 inches tall, but with the extra width I don't have, I think you can easily fit the cabinets in the way I explained earlier.

Whatcha think?


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't necessarily want cabinets. It will all be open front just dividers to help keep things organized and easier to find when needed. I was thinking of just putting a 1.5" strip on the right front corner to make it 67.5" square front and back. Also I'll put a thinner strip in the center most stud on that right side so there is a solid contact point there too. 

I don't think the 4x8 sheets of this white board stuff had pre-filled holes in them for pegs at home depot. If they do then I can maybe cut one in half and have both side pieces ready to go....


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my pantry space. i used those metal brackets with the slots in them. that the shelf brackets just hook into. them some of those prefinished shelving boards. nothing fancy, but it looks nice enough and works well. and it didn't cost near as much as the stuff you are looking at.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know why my picture didn't upload. At least I thought I uploaded it.
Anyway, here it is.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> my pantry space. i used those metal brackets with the slots in them. that the shelf brackets just hook into. them some of those prefinished shelving boards. nothing fancy, but it looks nice enough and works well. and it didn't cost near as much as the stuff you are looking at.


Could you show me what you used?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ryansdad's pantry is what I would do if I had a walk in pantry.
It's a great use of space. wall to wall, floor to ceiling shelves. 

I think a pantry that you can walk into or look at the entire thing
without opening cabinet doors is what a good well thought out pantry
is about. 
it would be my dream pantry. Have you asked your wife? 

Joann


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the plans Mt stringer made as far as it helps visualize. I need something like that drawn up like that with measurements showing the layout I have in my head. 

On the bottom right on the floor I want an empty space for large items such as big packs of paper towels along with the rolling container I have my dog food in. I'll measure that when I get home but it's about 1.5-2' tall, 8" deep, and maybe 6" wide. Maybe leave a 4x2' empty space on the right side on the floor. 

Then shelves above that for snack food (chips, cookies, etc).


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nikeman said:


> Could you show me what you used?


these are not the "exact" ones i used. but basically they are the same.
then put the prefinished shelving boards on them.
easy, inexpensive, adjustable, and as strong as you will even need(screw to studs)

http://img.weiku.com/a/001/153/U_shaped_bracket_5598_1.JPG


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I think a guy from a closet company is going to make up some drawings for me. I took pictures and gave him measurements, and told him what I was looking for. I'll see what his ideas are and go from there.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

No need to pay a closet guy... Really just get 6 melamine side panels.. with the shelf peg holes.. I think they are around 16" deep... But they may have other options.. Put them up as MT drew for you. Then you can place the shelves where ever you want... thats why the panels are so easy... you can adjust the shelf height to make it however you want it just by placing the shelf pegs in different spots.. 

A shelf board that is 8ft long (will get you 3 shelves based on your layout when you cut it to the proper length to fit) will cost you $17.50 . Figure you get 6 so you have 6 rows of shelves across (I have 6 shelves in mine and it seems to work out okay) - $105

The side panels (which you need 6 of) cost $20 each.. - $120

Throw in a few bags of shelf pegs figure $10...

Throw in some brackets.. a couple pieces of pine for filler strips on the sides 

And you can make this thing for $250 on a Sunday afternoon.. 

Thou I will say I am maybe a bit of an extreme DIYr and it's not for everybody.. Everybody makes trade offs of when to do it themselves or not.. 

On a side note.. My walk in pantry used to be the front entrance to my house.. Terrible you just walked straight in to a wall.. But it was handily located right by the kitchen.. so when we added on to the front of the house we closed off the old entry and made it the pantry..


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I plan to do it myself. I just want to see the drawings he emails me. I have become a diyer big time since I bought my house. I love doing stuff myself as long as I can do it safely without risk of hurting my kids or anyone else. 

I found some open drawers that I think would be prefect for can foods and all the spices my wife has currently overflowing the small spice rack. I think they are melamine also but I can't find them in stores. I think I want 3 drawers/ pull out shelves in the middle. The closet guy is going to draw those in for me and hopefully tell me where to get them. The more I think about it and look at pictures the more ideas I get. I would like a space for my pizza pan and cookie sheet just because they are slightly to wide to allow my cabinet doors close completly which drives me crazy.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm having a hard time not completly customizing it for me since I do plan to sell the house in a few years and I want it to be functional for everyone.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Can someone tell me why the 11 3/4 predrilled boards cost more than the 15 3/4 boards? I need the 11 3/4 in order to be able to fit my large pots on top between the wall/door jam and shelf


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

not where I'm looking.. they are $15 vs. $19 for the 15 3/4... where are you seeing they are more expensive? Maybe just placed in the wrong spot in store.. wouldnt be the first time i saw that at home depot.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

The 11 3/4 predrilled boards aren't carried in the stores and I can only find them on the website at home depot. Can't find them at all at lowes.com. they are $30 each for the 8 footers at homedepot.com but they don't even have an option to ship. Says must be bought in store and then it says "not sold in store".


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

They are $15 when i look at homedepot.com and I have 25 in my store... 

Maybe other stores in Virginia carry them..


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I just found them about 40 minutes away for $19 which is much better. 

Since this stuff is particle board what kind of blade should i use? I have a miter saw and a table saw. I can borrow a circular saw and I also have a jigsaw saw. I know this stuff falls apart pretty easily. 

I also have a dremel tool but when I used that to cut drywall it was all over the place...


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Just feed it slow but expect it to chip on the bottom.. So plan your cuts in a way that the chipped edge wont be visible... All of the shelves I cut chipped.. but I can't tell you that I ever stopped myself in the pantry since they have been up and thought about it for a second..


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I will try putting painters table on the section I cut to see if it helps. I'm guessing a high tooth count blade is best also


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Where can I get drawers like the ones in the picture? Are they custom made with the same material as the shelving?


----------

